# please help!



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i just got from a petstore. i went there to buy food for my dog and saw this tiger barb swimming weird - with his head facing the bottom. when tapped on the glass he swam right but i noticed that he didnt have one of his side fins -- then i look even closer that there was a little fin, but very little.  i told the guy works at the pet store, but he just said there was nothing they could do. well, i've treated one cory that had his tail fin nipped before with melafix, and the fin actually grew back. so, i brought the fish home. i thought i would give it a try. 

now, i have a 10 gallon tank with just one betta. i have a divider. can i place him in there? im not going to keep him, i know he will need a much bigger tank, but it's just to see if he can get better. other than the 10 g tank, i have a 20 g long with balloon mollies, feeder guppies, cories and a bunch of fry.

please help!


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

you shouldn't have tapped the glass in the first place, it freaks them out.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

He's probably like Nemo, born like that and he should have been culled not sent to the store.
I wouldnt have got him, hes probably a lost cause. You can put him in with the betta with the divider. but if his fin grows he'll need to be in a group and your maxed in your other tank.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

do you have any positive comment? if not... please, dont bother posting.

edit: my post was to turtlehead


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Lexus @ Thu Feb 17 said:


> He's probably like Nemo, born like that and he should have been culled not sent to the store.
> I wouldnt have got him, hes probably a lost cause. You can put him in with the betta with the divider. but if his fin grows he'll need to be in a group and your maxed in your other tank.


i know. if he gets better, i will give him away.


----------



## 1KoidialDude (Feb 14, 2005)

Fin's grow back even without med's , Kudo's to you for giving the underdog a second chance not to many would 
My 10 inch long koi had his right pec bit off by my Pacu cuz they like to have fun and nip and it's allready grown back after just 2 months
trust me he thanks you for the new enviro and a second chance you'll be pleased with him and your self even if he dosn't live


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks for the positive comments! 
but... what is "kudo's"?? 

*embarassed*


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

kudos= props to you.... its an expression


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

maybe fin rot??


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i dont believe so. his fin is missing. there's just a little piece....


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, you tapping the glass was not positive at all, that was a tip so you don't stress fish out. And the fish has fin rot which can be treated with metafix which allows it to heal faster.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

really???


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

yes really.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Theres no way you can tell if its fin rot or not if he is missing it entirely or if it looks like a fin thats just small.... it would have to be odd looking and look like its eaten off... you can go ahead and treat with melafix though to see if it will grow back.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I hope you din;t have to pay for the fish.....
Bringing a wounded, swimming funny, or sick in what ever case fish home was 
not a positive thing to do to begine with,
That is only asking for trouble even though you think your doing a good thing,
And allot of times you can;t even see if a fish is sick and end up losing
allot more then a couple bucks you paid for the fish.
Tapping in fish tanks glass is like kids beating a drum when you are trying to sleep,
Causes stress among other things that can n will kill them,,,,,,ICK just to name one.
One more thing you need to learn,
There are Millions of Fish keepers here, And not ever one will agree with everyone,
we all do our thing in our own way, and not every agree's or believes the same things,


> do you have any positive comment? if not... please, dont bother posting.


You have to take the good comments right along with that bad

When you start listening to both sides, you will learn allot more and get allot farther in this hobby.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Good luck with the little guy Chrisinha!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Mr Aquarium @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> I hope you din;t have to pay for the fish.....
> Bringing a wounded, swimming funny, or sick in what ever case fish home was
> not a positive thing to do to begine with,
> That is only asking for trouble even though you think your doing a good thing,
> ...


OMG!!! what's THAT ^^^ about??? 
LIsten, I didnt HIT the glass!! Im not a kid and i know exactly that you should not tap the glass of an aquarium!!! the fish was practically upside down and all i wanted was to see if he was alright. It didnt even make a sound when i "tapped" the glass. It was more for him to see the movement of my finger!! Now, a 17 year old kid trying to be all smart is hardly acceptable, but I can understand, but a 40 year old man??? Give me a break!!!! 

The fish is not sick. He just doesnt have one fin and I am trying to help him. All i asked was which tank should i place him in and if Melafix would help. I am not here to be judged.

Now, just for you to have an idea of a POSITIVE post is, someone told me to move the betta temporarily into a smaller tank while treating the fish! Do you get it???


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

swimmers @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> Good luck with the little guy Chrisinha!


thank you, swimmers!


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

Then state you comment right next time. And me being 17 doesn't mean I know thing, I was giving you a helpful tip and you just brush me off because of the age difference. A helpful tip is a good one even if it from a person younger than you, age does not make a difference.

I find it very dissapointing when someone doesn't get the answer they are looking for and then they turn around and spit at the person that gives them good advice.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

you didnt help me at all!!! All you did was to judge me, without even knowing what kind of person i am. You know why? Because all you wanted was to show off by saying "see? i know i should not tap the glass". THAT was not my question. The fact i tapped on the glass had nothing to do with why the fish was swimming weird. Your comment was not helpful, and worse, your intention was not to help. 

Now, concerning the age, you must be forgetting that i was 17 one day. It is a fact that young people like showing off a lot, not all of them do it though. I like the ones that DONT. And THOSE are the ones who I respect. I posted the exact same message in another forum, and not ONE single person sid anything about me tapping on the glass. And I'm pretty sure there's a lot of young people among them.

BTW, There were a couple of younger ones who posted here as well, but obviously their intention was different than yours


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

I did help you I saying that metafix would help but you didn't listen. Why would I be judging you, not once did I ever say you were a bad person I was giving you advice. Why would I want to show off in a post that I didn't start? My intention was to help, you tapping the glass was not helpful first off, who knows if you go around and tap all the glasses, like you said, I don't know you at all. The fact that you tapping the glass has made the situation worst because IT STRESSES THE INHABITANTS OUT. At first you stated that you tapped the glass then after my comments you stated that you movedyour finger along the glass. So what you're trying to do is frame me for saying you're a bad person. Here's a fact, I'm not saying your a bad person, I was trying to say you did something bad to the fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

whow... calm down people... no need to react so harshly about tapping the glass a little... I think what christinha was trying to do was create a reaction out of the fish to see if it was alive... I doubt she stood there pounding on the glass like the little girl in finding nemo. I give her credit for taking the barb in... she might be able to give it more of the attention it needs than if it were at the pet store... I do however hope that you didn't have to pay for it... or at least not full price. If I were in this situation I'd get a vase and put your betta in there for the time being (using your established water, and frequent water changes). Treat your little guy with mela-fix and maybe some stress zyme and stress coat (especially if you have a bottle of it laying around). Is he eating christinha? if he is, its a good sign... if not... there maybe still hope.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

I did not say she was pounding on the glass and I doubt that she would. I just thought it was uncalled for to bring my age in this and making it a personal thing and not accepting what Mr Aquarium and I said to her. As he said people have different opinions it's good to listen to all of them. She did not have to bring my age in this a generalize about it, I found that VERY offensive.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Fishfirst @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> whow... calm down people... no need to react so harshly about tapping the glass a little... I think what christinha was trying to do was create a reaction out of the fish to see if it was alive... I doubt she stood there pounding on the glass like the little girl in finding nemo.   I give her credit for taking the barb in... she might be able to give it more of the attention it needs than if it were at the pet store... I do however hope that you didn't have to pay for it... or at least not full price.  If I were in this situation I'd get a vase and put your betta in there for the time being (using your established water, and frequent water changes).  Treat your little guy with mela-fix and maybe some stress zyme and stress coat (especially if you have a bottle of it laying around).  Is he eating christinha?  if he is, its a good sign... if not... there maybe still hope.


thank you so much!! your comment is really appreciated. I do have stress zyme and stress coat. Yes, he's eating very well. I've offered frozen bloodworms and flakes, both very welcomed by him. In fact, he's in search for food all the time, but i dont want to overfeed him. 

http://s27.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0HIRQMZC4ICA10FFBMPOSP1NW4

I've attached a link above to a 22.6MB MPG file. All you have to do is click on the link, the nclick to download the file, then, when a window pops out, click on "Open". It might take a while to download the first time. On the video you can see how small is his left fin. 

Once again, thank you! You really helped me!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I agree... I often don't get taken seriously when I try to help people because I'm a young college kid, but I don't make a big deal about insignificant things such as a single tap on the glass... I think what christinha is getting at is you don't have to be a crittic first... opinions are one thing, nitpicking is another. 

Another tid bit of adivce, maybe some aquarium salt will help too... can he swim normal for a duration of time? if not he maybe too far gone to do anything about it.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

turtlehead @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> At first you stated that you tapped the glass then after my comments you stated that you movedyour finger along the glass.


can you please quote me on that?? ^^

please, grow up.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Fishfirst @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> Another tid bit of adivce, maybe some aquarium salt will help too... can he swim normal for a duration of time?  if not he maybe too far gone to do anything about it.


.

well, yeah he swims fine. he's a little ... how can i put it... hyper, maybe? im used to balloon mollies. i've never had such a hyper fish. what happens is sometimes he puts himself in a vertical position, facing the bottom (that's exactly what he was doing at the store) and just stays like that for minutes.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

actually I think I've seen this... as soon as he seems to be doing alright, (maybe his fin will grow back some) I would find him a home with several other tiger barbs... I think he does this in boredom more than anything... mine used to do that way back when I didn't know that they had to be in groups... now they rarely do this.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

I really don't appreciate you targeting me just because I said something that is helf to you and you didn't want to accept it, I am very mature and really don't like it when people turn things to a personal level. A forums has many different personalities in it and opinions, that was my opinion, if you don't like it, don't take it, you didnt have to target me and create a personal matter out of this. Which includes you generalizing that some 17 year olds like to show off, being rude when you didn't have to, and telling me to grow up, just because your older.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Fishfirst @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> actually I think I've seen this... as soon as he seems to be doing alright, (maybe his fin will grow back some)  I would find him a home with several other tiger barbs... I think he does this in boredom more than anything... mine used to do that way back when I didn't know that they had to be in groups... now they rarely do this.


did you have a chance to see the video?
he was with other barbs at the store, but still doing the same thing, i mean, the vertical thingy. but i guess you're right when you say he needs to be with other barbs. My bf has 4 barbs like him. He told me he will take him home if we find a safe way to carry it in plane to NY. I've already talked to a breeder and he told me how to ship the fish and everything, but i'd rather not do it. 

if i find someone else willing to give him a good home....


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

you know, you should just drop this...


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Fishfirst @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> you know, you should just drop this...


drop trying to save him? :?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

no... I meant to post that after turtlehead was still complaining about stuff... I believe the barb will survive.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Fishfirst @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> no... I meant to post that after turtlehead was still complaining about stuff... I believe the barb will survive.


ah ok! thanks! i hope he (the fish) does.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

I wanted to drop this, it's not even on topic, all I was trying to was help, that's what a forum is for. Ok, I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well, people dont always have to be so harsh, i think you did the right thing in taking him in as long as he wasnt so expensive!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, kind of a funny topic. i bought a buenos ares tetra with shreaded fins, and could barely make it to the surface to eat. but eventually regrew its fins, and looks completely normal.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah my cory's fintail also grew back but ended up dying one month later. He went through a lot of stress and was very weak, after all he was bitten by a turtle.

and he only cost me 5 bucks.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah my corys fintail also grew back but ended up dying one month later. He went through a lot of stress and was very weak, after all he was bitten by a turtle.

and he only cost me 5 bucks.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well i wish you the best of luck and hope that he does well


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

fishfreaks @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> well i wish you the best of luck and hope that he does well


aww thanks!!


----------

